# Old fashioned joint



## Paul Sadka (8 Jul 2019)

Dear All
I wonder if anyone can help me with the following problem. I thought it would be quite a simple problem to resolve but that is not the case it seems. I would like to reproduce the joint in the picture to make frames similar to this one in sizes ranging from about 60cm x 80cm to 120cm x 160cm.

Hope the link to the image works. Please let me know if no image and I'll sort it out asap.

I am thinking that the best method would be a spindle moulder with sliding table, but happy to be corrected. I have not been able to find a cutter that would make this shape either. So basically I am having trouble getting this project off the ground. I make violin bows by trade so have some experience of woodworking - but towards the more delicate end of the spectrum.

Thanks in advance
Paul


----------



## MikeG. (8 Jul 2019)

Welcome to the forum.

There is a spam filter applied to new members such that they can't post photos until they have made a certain number of posts (three, I think, but I may be wrong). I'm afraid none of us can see your image, so post away, and you'll soon be able to show us what you mean.

Edit. Forget all that......!!


----------



## marcros (8 Jul 2019)

I can see the image


----------



## AndyT (8 Jul 2019)

Anyone can upload an image to the site as an "attached file".

The anti-spam minimum post count only applies to links to externally hosted images on Flickr, Imgur, personal websites etc.


----------



## cerdeira (8 Jul 2019)

It's just a normal bridle joint with an angled shoulder. You can look at the whitehill spindle moulder cutters catalogue under "scribe cutters". But you can just cut the shoulder by hand with the help of an angled guide. A mitre saw with trenching facility or even a table saw can also do the work although you'd need to clean the inside corner afterwards because the blade won't reach there.


----------

